# Amf roadmaster avenger 5



## vthokies4u (Oct 30, 2014)

I hope everyone is doing well this am .....I have a  question about a find and hope someone can help me out ? I'm getting ready to restore a bike which a friend gave to me and I can't seem to find any info on this very nice bike... I can't find any ser# or figure out what the year  is on this bike . I came across  a few pics on this site and the internet . 
AMF ROADMASTER AVENGER 5 ... 5 SPEED..


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2014)

If that is the actual bike I wouldn't restore it. Not familiar with the model but it may be missing fenders and the rear brakes. I would find the missing parts and clean and service the bike. Looks to be in nice, orignal shape. V/r Shawn


----------



## vthokies4u (Oct 30, 2014)

I started to break the bike down last night and took a few pics of the progress... I don't think it's going to be a full resto but alot of cleaning and elbow grease...been looking on ebay for parts ..alot of surface rust was the main factor and and alot of grime. This is my first project.. Ty for your response.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2014)

You are on the right track. A good cleaning/detailing is all that bike needs plus maybe a few parts. Members here have brougth stuff back that looked like it was destined for the junk pile. Look at the resto section for tips on cleaning if you need it and heed that little warning on all cleaning products..."test a small inconspicuous area first"...and good luck with your project! V/r Shawn


----------



## vthokies4u (Oct 30, 2014)

Ty .. i've been on here for most of the day doing alot of research...Alot of very good info for newbies ...Ty Ernie


----------



## vthokies4u (Nov 1, 2014)

Got a little ahead of myself got her all cleaned up and needed to see what  she  looked like with her shoes on. Still waiting for the new seat ,fenders and rear breaks.


----------

